# Velbert Queens



## camero7

Just have to report that I have ordered queens from Velbert for 2 years. I can say they are always high quality and customer service is excellent. this winter was one of the worst I can remember and my nucs stayed buried in the snow for about 3 months. I dug them out yesterday and all the nucs that had Velbert queens survived and were quite strong. Can't recommend his queens enough.
http://www.vlwbeequeens.com/


----------



## cwood6_10

I put in my second order. I got some late summer last year and like how they wintered. We have light winters but I have had "lazy" bees in the past and his queens will work in 40 degree rainy weather. They were bursting with bees in my singles and nucs this year. I will be getting queens from elsewhere too by VLW queens are good so far. I would recommend on a high note. Excited to see how the honey production is and how good the bees fill out the boxes I just added.


----------



## NDnewbeek

Always received good queens from Velbert..........but I had heard he was retiring. Is this true?


----------



## Velbert

Getting older but don't plan to retire


----------



## PyroBee

Ordered two queens from him. Great communication and customer service. He went above and beyond.


----------



## DPBsbees

Velbert said:


> Getting older but don't plan to retire


If you do plan to retire let me know so I can find another queen source.


----------



## Velbert

Thanks Pyrobee.

I let you know DPBsbees and Thank you


----------



## Dan the bee guy

Thanks always looking for some good queens:gh:


----------



## PyroBee

I received some queens late last year, one was superseded as soon as she started laying. He said that he would replace her if had any, but he did not have any. He text me the other day and he was sending one out. That is going above and beyond. Great customer service!!


----------

